# Is This Important...



## ianbram (Aug 16, 2011)

I am wondering that as Golf is a sport and with all the sports that I have played (Football[soccer], Rugby, Cross country running, Hockey and more), I have always been instructed and trained to warm up before a game or practice.

I do this for my Golf. I would be interested in seeing if other members warm up to and what you do to warm up?

I am also a firm believer in having a properly structured fitness plan for any sport that I play, this includes Golf. Again, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

coffee and a ***


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey up lad! 

City or Utd, red or blue? 

As an ex-forces guy you should know the 7 P's. Same applies with golf. 

For me its some gentle stretching exercises, followed by hitting a few balls in the net. Then to the putting green, and then teeing off.


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

City, never been the same tho since Frank Swift ret`d


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am guilty of not warming up properly every time I get ready to play. Most of the time, I just show up, and swing the club. By about the 3rd, or 4th hole I am warmed up. Most likely this scenario will some day bite in my back side. Then again, I play most of my golf in really warm weather. Today I played in 106*F, with 4% humidity. Staying hydrated was the important muscle factor for me. In fact I am getting ready to play again tomorrow by drinking water now. In cooler weather, I might fake a few warm up moves, but that's about it. My wife was in the sports medicine business for many years. According to her, most of her customers were hurt while warming up before the actual game. :dunno:


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Ideally, I take a few loose swings to get in the motion, hit a half bucket of balls, chip & putt for a bit, then go to the tee. I also find that staying hydrated during the round is more important for me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

For me its some stretches, hit half a bucket or a bit less (I admit I don't always do this), some putts then I stretch the back and arms again. lastly it's some practice swings with what ever club I'm teeing off with.


----------

